# look what i made



## bunnylove1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 1, 2012)

Ours just love boxes. Made a three story maze out of 32 boxes.


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 1, 2012)

i though the build a bear boxs would be cute as a home they have windows cut out on the sides and i have blanket from build a bear that we dont use anymore soo its the bunny's now lol


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 1, 2012)

do u think those holes are big enough and should i add another hole on the house?


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 1, 2012)

Each box should have 2 holes. The size depends on the rabbit's size. Make them just big enough for the rabbit to get into. It will enlarge them soon enough.


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh I MUST see a picture of a bunny sitting in those boxes!! :biggrin:


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 2, 2012)

well i dont want to cut the 2nd whole yet b/c i need to know were his litter box is going to go, soo ill need to position 2nd hole according to that.i know i cant w8t to see the little baby in there it would make for a great pic


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 2, 2012)

Rabbits generally aren't willing to go into a box with only one opening.


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 2, 2012)

That's some good handy work there, can you make me some?! :agree


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 2, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Rabbits generally aren't willing to go into a box with only one opening.


Really? Mine do all the time. They build the back door and/or side door after they move in. I let them pick where it will be.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 2, 2012)

MLH, your rabbits must not have read the books that say that they won't. And it may be more of a problem for a rabbit in a new setting, like this will be. I'd go with 3 doors rather than 1, myself, with a new rabbit. Boxes can always be replaced. They're less important that the rabbit's feeling of safety.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL I try and try to get my rabbits to read the manuals, but they refuse. They prefer I read them exciting rabbit storries like Watership Downs 

I think it is the fact that my two boys are absolutely fearless. Then their bunwives follow their que. It's a good thing they are in the house because they would be such easy pickings in the wild. "Hey Mr Fox, wanna play?" *chomp*


----------



## terrie (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,
i noticed that you live in Paoli, i live in west chester i was wondering if you know any inexpesive place i can get my bunny spayed? thanks Terrie


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 2, 2012)

yes, I LOVE my vet. I will PM you so we don't hijack the thread


----------



## terrie (Feb 2, 2012)

ok you will email me?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 2, 2012)

I sent a personal message. Look at the top line under the rabbit screen. The fourth set of bright yellow words is where you click for your messages. It should say 1 new message.


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 2, 2012)

it was so much fun making those with my 4 year old cant w8t to get my little bunny! im in love with the fact there build a bear boxs.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 3, 2012)

They are really cute. Its fun working with your child to get excited about the bunny. I think it was an excellent idea. And it's an excellent education for a young child based on respecting all living things. 

Can't wait to see how your new bunny likes his boxes. 

Please keep us informed. 

K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ty z rabbits it was fun to make and i cant w8t to bring a bunny home


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 10, 2012)

wait is that ur rabbits actual cage???


----------



## hokankai (Mar 10, 2012)

No...she made them as little houses for the bunny to go in.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 10, 2012)

Our old boy Ted would take a virgin box and in ten minutes he'd be inside and in 20 minutes he'd have it ready for a run through. Ours a very good at fine tuning anything made of cardboard--They currently have a 32 box maze built inside a box our 75 pounds of Orchard grass came in.


----------



## sourik dey (Mar 20, 2012)

that cage is really good for the little bunnies!


----------

